# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cutting Diet - CKD - I WANT SOMETHING INSANE - READ!

## CoreyTampa09

Ok guys im making this post becuase i know alot of people are in the same boat as me so HOPEFULLY we can get some VET answers without sarcasm and jut straight answers with some optimism.

Im sitting here at 200 pounds 16% and like the rest done bulking and want to become as ABSOLUTELY SCHREDDED as I can DESPITE losing MODERATE AMOUNTS OF MUSCLE.

I will be taking Epistane in a few weeks to help keep muscle mass during all of this and im bridging it right now with superdrol at 20mg. Im taking Black Ice which is an ECA and currently on a 280 pro 120 carb 50 fat diet with all healthy food blah blah, but do you know what at this rate Ill be schredded by fall and SCREW IT I dont care if I lose muscle by may-june becuase the bottom line is we all want abs.

So here it is boys what the hell is the best way I can drop 20 pounds whileon these supps which WILL HELP PRESERVE muscle. Should I go CKD and refeed every few days, starve myself at arond 1,200 cals of mostly protein 30g efa and 40 g carb pwo or what. I would like serious answers considering my goals considering that is hard on this board and all board if you dont have a picture of yourself since nobndy seems to respond when you dont have a picture.


I WILL be doing Vince Gironda's 8x8 program as I feel it will help shock my muscles for 4 weeks and ultimately aid me in losing the fat

I WILL be doing am cardio for 40 minutes

I WILL be doing 20-30 PWO cardio

I WILL be avoiding all alcohol

I WILL succeed but I need your help to keep me on the right track and actually set up the tracks.

I WILL get abs by this summer since I have fat kid syndrome and have never had them.


Since everybody and there mother says diet is the most important key, lay it out for me..please...all im asking is for some help. Rather than some snide answers of youll lose the muscle....REMEMBER I DO NOT CARE....serious logical non-smart ass answers becuase I KNOW there are probally a good dozen who are in the same boat as me.

SOME PROPOSED DIETS I HAVE COME UP WITH...Review?

Meal 1 - 8 whites 2 whole eggs veggies

Meal 2 - 1 can of tuna 5 fish 5 flax veggies

Meal 3 - 8 whites 2 whole eggs veggies

Meal 4 - 6 oz turkey 5 fish 5 flax veggies

Meal 5 - 2 scoops cytogainer 1 scoop On whey

Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna 5 fish 5 flax

Protein 200ish
Carbs 40ish
Fat 50ish

This diet everyday except thursday, monday when on those days carbs will be 60% with protein being the rest. I believe this might be CKD or very close to it.

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, veggies

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, veggies

Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs, veggies

Meal 4 - 1 can of tuna 10 fish 10 flax

Meal 5 - 2 scoops on whey

Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna 10 fish 10 flax


If anybody has anythign they used pre-summer they worked, whether it be diet, workout, supps, POST HERE.

----------


## taiboxa

LoL oh... im doing something that i would NEVER!EVER! reccommend but its working and im LOVING IT.
im crash dieting like a complete R-Tard because i wasnt sure for so long if wanted to do the show in july, well just recently i made up my mind to do it and time is not my friend as of now.

anyways the outline of it is .. 
-AM 1h+cardio in the iEVERY! morning (im gettin redy to go do it right now!) 
-Lifting 6 days a week.. back/chest/legs/back/chest/legs but never the same excercises on the repeating days... say focus on flat press/dips on 1st chest day an then say incline/shouldrs type of pressse on the 2nd chest day of that week.. i will go into more detail later if you wish
-PWO cardio 35-55min depending on how intense my work out was, usually i kan barely go 20min after a leg day.
and heres the big kicker..MY diet... im practically 2k kCals under MAINT which most people would condem me in every way possible if they could but through aas and proper carb cycling/timing i am seeing AMAZING results and very lil if any LBM loss at this point in time IM sure when i get close to single digit BF% i will revise my diet to a 700-600cal deficite and back off the pwo cardio. One thing i wont do is a CKD type of diet for i NEED my carbs and i mean NEED. Besides w/ carbs i can get more energy (or atleast feeling more energetic) at a cost of LESS calories.

im not going to post everything im eating or wat ever but i can say i would definetly incorp carbs pre and post workout. i would also remove the whey protein pwo and change it to liquid aminos then have a meal 15min after that. reason being .. ur getting bout 240cals of whey protein right there and for the goal ur striving for its NOT doing wat you want it to do.. u want a slow trickle of amino's and carbs through out the day.. no pwo blitz or any type of nutritional intake in this manner.

send me a PM we will work it out.

----------


## novastepp

try to fish up my cutting diet. if you have any questions you can pm me. i had great success and my methods are not typical around here but i do know many mods/vets who use them. good luck

----------

